# Ellen DeGeneres!!!!!



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Our new PR Firm wasted no time in getting things started. Ellen DeGeneres herself will be at Ryley's Run in Sacramento, with her television crew and Albany will have a live feed as well. She will be airing this on one of her shows down the road.
Anyone who is coming and bringing their dogs, make sure to register before June 1st so that the name of your rescue or organization can be on the vest. This will be national exposure for the rescues.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Congratulation!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Sacramento's Ryley's Run offers untold gratitude to Donna for getting this organized and set up. The things that she has been able to accomplish go beyond fantastic, and border on superhuman. Time4goldens (Sharon) and I cannot Thank her enough for what she has done for the Sacramento Ryley's Run. I've got the feeling we're gonna have a full house guys so you better get your registrations in while there's still enough paper left to print them!!! THANK YOU DONNA - And THANK YOU RYLEY, for showing us all the proper path to walk.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

That's so awesome! I LOVE ELLEN!!! I never miss her show! lol

That's great! I know how much she loves animals


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

Good job! Sounds like the run is really getting some good exposure!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is incredible Donna! I can't get over how well everything is shaping up for this years Run! You have really outdone yourself.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

This is wonderful news! What great exposure for those rescues whose names are on the vests and for those who may bring adoptable dogs!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

That's really good news...you'll have to make sure to let us know when that episode will air, too...


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Awesome!!!
That's really great news! She's such a great dog lover, it will get great coverage on her show.:crossfing


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Everytime I read about this I just just kinda shake my head in wonder!!!


----------



## time4goldens (Mar 13, 2006)

*Unbelievable!!!!!!*

I think we are going to have a full house in Sacramento at Ryley's Run. This run just keeps getting better and better, thanks to all of Donna's tireless efforts. The absolute best part of this is we will be able to see each other's run - that will bring us the solidarity we need across the 2835 miles between us. 
This will certainly put rescue on the map!!!!

Thanks Donna and Brinkley (oh and Barney for all you are doing too)!!!


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Great job Donna...I love Ellen......you keep getting bigger surprises , how are you going to top this one.....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

time4goldens said:


> I think we are going to have a full house in Sacramento at Ryley's Run. This run just keeps getting better and better, thanks to all of Donna's tireless efforts. The absolute best part of this is we will be able to see each other's run - that will bring us the solidarity we need across the 2835 miles between us.
> This will certainly put rescue on the map!!!!
> 
> Thanks Donna and Brinkley (oh and Barney for all you are doing too)!!!


So, how did you take the news? I couldn't wait until she could reach you to tell you. I'm thinking with Ellen there, someone else might show up...


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

This is amazing, and so exciting. Think of all the publicity this will bring in for this wonderful cause. Ryley will be a household name. Thank you Donna for your tireless efforts for these wonderful animals!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> So, how did you take the news? I couldn't wait until she could reach you to tell you. I'm thinking with Ellen there, someone else might show up...


 
All I got from from Donna was an email that said "You Better Be Sitting Down Before You Read This" - and then I did read it and was glad I took her advice - This is SOOOOOOOOO going to put rescue on the front burner!!!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Holy Moly!!!!!!! This is HUGE!!!! Wow! This is going to be great!!! I can't wait to participate this year...I know it will be an event to remember!!! Thanks Donna for putting your heart and soul into this and thank you Riley for tugging at her heart in the first place to make it a reality!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Angel_Kody said:


> Holy Moly!!!!!!! This is HUGE!!!! Wow! This is going to be great!!! I can't wait to participate this year...I know it will be an event to remember!!! Thanks Donna for putting your heart and soul into this and thank you Riley for tugging at her heart in the first place to make it a reality!!!!!


Thanks Cindy, but it is what it is because of the people I have surrounded myself with to help with this and that is what makes it the success it was and will be. And out in California, you could not have better people working with you than Sharon and Steve. Its going to be a wonderful day on both coasts and this is only April keep in mind. We are still working for sponsors and guest appearances. Who knows who will be where by the time June comes. LOL!!!!


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

How wonderful Donna!! What amazing events they will be, it sounds like it is getting BIG...do you think there will be a live video link to the UK, lol...I'll suggest it to the BBC!!


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> How wonderful Donna!! What amazing events they will be, it sounds like it is getting BIG...do you think there will be a live video link to the UK, lol...I'll suggest it to the BBC!!


Tell them I'll serve 'em High Tea if they come out and get this on the air!!!!!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Emma&Tilly said:


> How wonderful Donna!! What amazing events they will be, it sounds like it is getting BIG...do you think there will be a live video link to the UK, lol...I'll suggest it to the BBC!!


Do you know I just met someone who filmed documentaries for the BBC. She's at our University now and what a wonderful woman.


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh wow Donna this is wonderfull news   What a surprise Ellen. I love her I watch her show all the time. I just love her

Oh this is going to be wonderfull for Ryleys run The coverage it will get is going to be wonderfull. Oh so Happy. Wish i lived nearer dam it:yuck: 

Hope I can get to see it here on You tube or something.

O hGreat job Donna well done !!! This is going to be such a great help for all the animals out there. Oh Ryleys run is going to be a big big name now for sure


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Doreens said:


> Oh wow Donna this is wonderfull news   What a surprise Ellen. I love her I watch her show all the time. I just love her
> 
> Oh this is going to be wonderfull for Ryleys run The coverage it will get is going to be wonderfull. Oh so Happy. Wish i lived nearer dam it:yuck:
> 
> ...


Thanks for your support Sandra and rest assured, a tshirt and bandana will find its way to you once again this year. We love having the land down under for support of Ryleys Run


----------



## Doreens (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh Donna That is just too sweet of you really.

I just wish I was nearer to help with things Really.

Thanks so much for all you do Donna !!!!!!!


----------



## Brinkleysmom (Dec 17, 2005)

Doreens said:


> Oh Donna That is just too sweet of you really.
> 
> I just wish I was nearer to help with things Really.
> 
> Thanks so much for all you do Donna !!!!!!!


Like I said before, its great to have a good group of people to help you with these things. Without them, it wouldnt happen. Thanks for your support Sandra.


----------

